# Are You Fussy About Your Bed Pillows?



## Lon (Nov 30, 2017)

I sure am and just have thrown away five of them that I could never get comfortable with and received in the mail today via Amazon two new Goose Down Pillows. So tonight we shall see if they work for me.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 30, 2017)

I can be comfortable with most. Latex foam rubber is my favorite but not easy to find in the stores anymore. I did find one a year ago, was very happy.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2017)

I only ever have Goose down or Duck feather pillows... In fact I just bought 4 more last week because I have a new larger bed coming soon...


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 30, 2017)

My new lady friend has the worst pillows in the world.  She says they are down filled but I'm not buying it.  I have real down-filled pillows at my home and they are great.  is this a deal breaker or not?


----------



## jujube (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm very fussy about mine.  I accidently left it home last summer when we left for North Carolina and I bought three more before I found one that was only passible in comparison to the one at home.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 30, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> My new lady friend has the worst pillows in the world.  She says they are down filled but I'm not buying it.  I have real down-filled pillows at my home and they are great.  is this a deal breaker or not?



LOL, Hoot, no not a deal-breaker. Just buy yourself one you like and say nothing. 
Sweet dreams!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2017)

I've tried a lot of different kinds of pillows over the years, never loved any of them, now I switch back and forth with a memory foam and the My Pillow.


----------



## IKE (Nov 30, 2017)

I don't really care if it's stuffed with duck, chicken, emu, goose, condor, peacock or ostrich feathers just as long as it's a feather pillow.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 30, 2017)

Very much

Even some low end eider down ones don’t cut it
Now, I can sleep anywhere,head on a wadded up coat is fine, but these days, getting in to bed has become a sorta religious ritual
I look so forward to it
I even delay the event to enhance the act even more

And the pillow, well, there’s nothing…nothing, like smooshing it up a bit so the side of my head drifts downward into the cool dreampuff of soft but not too soft and firm but not too firm pillow heaven

a pillow top mattress is the coup de gras


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 1, 2017)

*I would love a good down pillow, but I have found I am allergic.  I looked into the My Pillow, but not sure if I want to pay close to $100 for two of them, especially since they are getting mixed reviews on Amazon.  I really do not like foam.   I need new pillows, but am unsure what to get.*


----------



## Falcon (Dec 1, 2017)

I 0nly have/need one.  It's down filled  and I like it.  Can't remember when I got it.....several years ago.

I would NEVER  buy a foam pillow.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 2, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *I would love a good down pillow, but I have found I am allergic.  I looked into the My Pillow, but not sure if I want to pay close to $100 for two of them, especially since they are getting mixed reviews on Amazon.  I really do not like foam.   I need new pillows, but am unsure what to get.*



Hi Marie,I've bought the"My Pillow' from a catalogue at a reduced price,it works for me. I was in a Big Lots store couple weeks before Thanksgiving,they were selling them there too.Sue


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 3, 2017)

We use ones with a synthetic 'hollow fibre'  filling.  We change them quite regularly.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm not demanding about what supports my head at night!

I don't like those big fluffy Down-filled pillows or those springy Foam pillows.

Just give me a large Bath Towel and fold it 3 or 4 times, and that's my Pillow!

Just a piece of cloth about an inch thick, and I'm happy!

Howl


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 9, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> I can be comfortable with most. Latex foam rubber is my favorite but not easy to find in the stores anymore. I did find one a year ago, was very happy.


This is the kind I love also but haven't found one in years.


----------



## DaveA (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm amazed at how much folks are concerned about what's in 'em.  Allowing for allergy problems, I don't care what's in my pillow if it's comfortable and fits my need.  We always carried (and still do) our pillows when spending extended time away from home, at the cottage or apartment.  Truthfully, after posting this, I'm going to ask my wife what is in my pillow.  I don't care what's in hers, but mine is perfect for me and I don't plan to change it soon.  I should say that I at least know it's not foam.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 9, 2017)

I buy the cheap bargain store 2 for $5.00 pillows and toss them after I've laundered them a few times and the seams start to pop.

My only requirement for a pillow is that it remains cool and IMO that has more to do with the pillowcase than the pillow.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 9, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> I can be comfortable with most. Latex foam rubber is my favorite but not easy to find in the stores anymore. I did find one a year ago, was very happy.





Ruth n Jersey said:


> This is the kind I love also but haven't found one in years.



The best pillow I ever had was latex.  That was years ago.  I thought about ordering one online, but now there's a catch.  They have soft, medium, and firm ones now. So I put it off. Too expensive to get the wrong one, and I _hate_ returning things.   Decisions, always decisions.  LOL!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 9, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> The best pillow I ever had was latex.  That was years ago.  I thought about ordering one online,* but now there's a catch.  They have soft, medium, and firm ones now. So I put it off. *Too expensive to get the wrong one, and I _hate_ returning things.   Decisions, always decisions.  LOL!


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 10, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


>


_Just because of this image_, I took the plunge last night and ordered a latex pillow online.  Half the reviews said the pillow was too soft and half said it was too firm, so I figure it will be just about right.   If I like it, I'll order a second one, before they stop making this one.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 10, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> _Just because of this image_, I took the plunge last night and ordered a latex pillow online.  Half the reviews said the pillow was too soft and half said it was too firm, so I figure it will be just about right.   If I like it, I'll order a second one, before they stop making this one.



I'm glad I could be of help, LOL!!!


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 11, 2017)

I always buy very overfilled down pillows when they go on sale. I have other pillows on my bed, but that's the one under my head at night.


----------



## oldman (Dec 11, 2017)

I use three pillows to sleep on. My wife is OCD about pillow cases. They get changed every morning. That's no mistake. Every morning, she changes the pillow cases. We probably have 30 or 40 pillow cases.


----------



## Manatee (Dec 26, 2017)

The medicine man told me that I am allergic to feathers, so I avoid them completely.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm pretty fussy about my pillow, too.  I'm a stomach sleeper so I can't deal with a tall pillow.   Recently I ordered two of the My Pillows (fell for the annoying commercial guy; wanted to buy something "Made in USA".)   Ugh, they were horrible.   Stuffed with big lumpy chunks of loose foam; too tall and not smooth like a pillow should be.   Even my hubby didn't like them, so back they went.   I've always had good luck with the Hilfiger pillows from Macy's.


----------

